# Best preforming stock brake pads



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a '04 Goat A4 with 75K miles. The front pads need changing and I want to make sure I'm getting my money's worth. It's my daily driver and does see some spirited driving but not much. I'm trying to spend the least as possible but not at the expense of driving pleasure. I've looked at hawks and the such for upgrades but I just don't see the need for this upgrade yet. So far I'm getting the idea that the ACdelco ceramics are the best for what I'm looking for. Yes, I know that they can be pricey but I have some contacts so I'd be getting them for just under $50. The pads that the car wore when I bought it....duratrash. I hate them. Noisy, uneven wear, dirty, fade, just not a great pad. My rotors are still good but could use to be turned so I'll be doing that too. What is your experiences and prices you paid?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Get good rotors before you buy upgraded pads. More agressive pads are tough on the OEM rotors.


----------



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

That's what I was thinking but I'm not sure if the pads I just bought are really upgrades. There stock but just slightly better compound. My rotors are just bearly worn and to replace them just is a waste right now. I'd rather save the $ and resurface well and spend the difference on my girls. I ended up buying Power Stop Z16 Evolution Ceramic for the front and back. It's their base model for the goat but still better than stock by what I can tell. Plus, for $58 for both and shipped you can't beat it. I know when I finally do replace the rotors I want to get some slotted ones front and back and also put the 05-06 rotor p/n just with slots too. Seems like a simple and cheap upgrade over the 04 rear rotors with vanes and slightly thicker. On a side note Jpalamar, how do you like your x pipe on your vette? Corsa is one exhaust company I don't know much about and they seem like they make quality stuff.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your gonna be sad with those pads. I have them on ny cars. No dust and great on a DD. Def need their upgraded pads for some spirited driving.

There us more needed to do the 05 brakes. Your gonna need the lines, calipers, rotors, pads, and brackets. Well worth it!

Love my Corsa. Very high quality. It's way overpriced though.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Your rotors are just barely worn after 75k miles? They are the original rotors?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

On your brakes if they're (they are) stock I'd get the C5 front pads. They have a bigger footprint and will fit with no modification. Nice little upgrade.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

So the stock pads from a C5 vette will fit the 04 with no modification?

'Moe


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Only the front C5 pads will fit the front of the GTO.

The rears are GTO specific.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

Interesting information to have.

'Moe


----------



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

No, there's no way my rotors are originals. The two privious owners knew nothing about cars and always took it into the dealership for maintenance. That and I've seen 50K+ rotors, they don't look like these lol. As for the C5 pads up front, I know very little about corvettes so I'm guessing the C5 pads to use would be the same year as my GTO? I've heard about this little upgrade and might do it next time if I just don't upgrade the rotors and pads to a more serious pieces.


----------

